# FAQ



## horseUSA (May 6, 2004)

FAQ :: Read for info on forums.
Link :: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/faq.php


----------



## superpumper (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm Richard. I've been interested in military aircraft since I was a kid, I think because my dad was career air force. He was also in the navy so I like ships. Anyway I looking forward to learning things here that aren't found in books or on tv.


----------



## superpumper (Sep 13, 2006)

I didn't mention I'm also interested in aircraft crash, rescue firefighting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

well enjoy the site and welcome.


----------



## ManlyTexan (Oct 21, 2006)

Howdy All,

I'm glad to be a new member of this group, and thank you for accepting me. I am sure that alot of you are here for information, as I am. I to have an intrest in aircraft, mostly during the WW2 era. My father didn't serve in the military during WW2... he was rejected because of health issues. I am proud to say though, that he did do his part for the war effort. He did get a job with Consolidated Aircraft, and spent a year in Calif., away from his wife and new born daughter, and then be employeed at the Consolidated plant in Fort Worth, Tx. He flew with the crews of the B-24's on practice bombing missions to Wicket, Texas. Thats about 350-400 miles West of Ft. Worth. His main job was wiring, and electronics... but for some reason that I never got to ask him about in detail... although he did tell me it was in relation to the bomb sight. In any case he did achieve a Master Electronics status with Consolided... only to come home and assume ownership of his fathers business...at which he retired.

With all that being said, I have restarted a hobby that I gave up years ago, and that is model building, and die cast collecting. I'm loving it. I'm mostly involved in collecting, and building the War Birds of the Pacific. 

I'm willing to help anyone here if I can.

Thank's,
Manly Texan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Hope you stick around and enjoy the site.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello 
I'm Sparrow and I have had an interest in aircraft since grammar school. The interest has evolved into a collection of aircraft models and a regular sim flying habit. That's IL 2 + Aces Expansion + Pacific Fighters which is probably the best WWII combat sim available outside the military. I'm looking forward to participating in the forum and picking the brains of the folks that know aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2007)

You know that this technically is not the place to be posting your "Hi Im new here" post. There is an area for that.

Now having said that. Welcome.


----------

